# New member



## MrFelipe (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm not exactly new here but never introduced myself in the past year I've been a member. Have found some good information here and figured I'd start contributing. Also I'm about to start a pretty basic cycle of some mlg test/cyp/dbol as soon it gets here. I'll be sure to give updates and results.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2012)

MrFelipe, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Nov 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2012)

*  welcome !!!*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome to IMF.

Be sure to check out and support our sponsors.


Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.


*Thanks for joining!*


----------



## brazey (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## cck99352 (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome! Lotta experience and good info on this board....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Cork (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums! Make sure to support the sponsors.

Find some good deals on Bodybuilding Supplements at Orbit Nutrition.


----------



## baby1 (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------

